# Quitar vibración del servo



## crescent (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola muy buenas, esoty realizando una maqueta de un seguidor solar usando dos servos y un micro ARM, programando el pwm en C. El eje del servo  vertical soporta peso y eso provoca un ruidito, que es debido a que el servo intenta ponerse en su sitio ya que el peso lo mueve. El peso no es nada elevado (100 gr.) pero aun así se escucha ese ruido.¿Hay alguna forma de que no haga ese ruido? 

Muchas gracias. Espero vuestras respuestas.


----------



## cristian_h5 (Oct 28, 2010)

estás seguro que es por el peso, o puede ser por el tipo de servo

prueba haciendo un programa que mueva el servo en todo el rango lentamente sin peso

en un proyecto tenía problemas por usar servos baratos, y te toca solucionar eso adaptando el programa al servo


----------



## crescent (Oct 28, 2010)

No creo que sea por el servo es un futaba S3003, de echo tenia un problema al principio de vibracion y lo arregle modificando una variable de configuracion del micro que usaba. Lo que me refiero es una pequeña vibración que supongo sera que el servo intenta mantenerse en esa posicion y el peso lo mueve, a lo ke el servo intenta oponerse y alcanzar esa posicion,pero de me parecio muy poco pero para que ocurriese, por eso postee, por si se me paso por alto algo de su configuracion o algo. Gracias por contestar  ^^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Tratá de balancear el sistema mecánico entonces.

saludos !


----------



## crescent (Oct 29, 2010)

¿A qué te refieres con balancear el sistema mecanico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

crescent dijo:


> Lo que me refiero es una pequeña vibración que supongo sera que el servo intenta mantenerse en esa posicion y el peso lo mueve, a lo ke el servo intenta oponerse y alcanzar esa posicion


 
Contrapesalo para que quede neutro con el motor detenido.

Saludos !


----------

